# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Blizzard Watch

## andynap

I know DC and Virginia are getting killed too. Jersey shore will be getting severe flooding.
Cecily Tynan1 hr · 
_BLIZZARD WATCH POSTED!
 The National Weather Service just issued a blizzard watch Friday evening through Sunday  morning for most of our viewing area (far suburb...s NW suburbs not included because winds won't be as strong there, and Cape May County not included because mixing will lessen blowing snow.)
 Blizzard conditions are defined as when you gets sustained or prolonged wind gusts of at least 35 mph along with blowing snow that reduces visibility to less than a quarter-mile; all for at least three hours straight.
 Very few storms meet that criteria (even the "Blizzard of '96" technically didn't.)
 But, no doubt, we will have blizzard conditions for a while so I think this watch was a good move! Kudos, by the way, to Chris Sowers started saying this could be known as "Blizzard of 2016" back on Monday.

Last updated:              Thursday, January 21, 2016, 10:43 AM
            Posted:              Thursday, January 21, 2016, 7:31 AM           



image: http://media.philly.com/designimages...uirer-2014.jpg


The Philadelphia region is already gearing up for a weekend snowstorm.
The latest National Weather Service projections say most of the area will see blizzard conditions and 12 to 18 inches of snow by the time the storm ends early Sunday, easily the largest snowfall for the region this winter.
In advance of the storm, which is expected to arrive Friday evening, roads were being prepped, travelers were making alternate plans and consumers were stocking up on groceries and other goods.
In the meantime, some snow fell overnight in different parts of region, with reported accumulations ranging from 2.8 inches in Atlantic City to about of half-inch points west of there.Weather Service
The National Weather Service has put the region under a Blizzard Watch effective Friday evening through Sunday morning. A Coastal Flood Watch also will be in effect at the Shore and along the Delaware Bay. These alerts could change as the storm gets closer.
The weather service's latest briefing calls 12 to 18 inches of snow the most likely amount for the Philadelphia area, with less along the New Jersey coast and in the Poconos.
A Blizzard Watch means there is a potential for strong winds and heavy and blowing snow. Winds of 20 to 30 mph, with frequent gusts of up to 40 mph, will reduce visibility to a quarter-mile or less at times. This "can lead to whiteout conditions and make travel very dangerous," the watch says.
The weather service also says the snow is expected to be dry and fluffy at the start, but will become wetter and heavier as the storm unfolds. Shoveling may be problematic for those with physical ailments. Snow could cling to wires and trees and cause power outages. Roads could become impassable due to increasing snow accumulation during the storm.
A Coastal Flood Watch means moderate coastal flooding is possible and there may be localized areas of major coastal flooding. The coastal flooding could last for three consecutive high tides with water remaining trapped along the coast, and in the back bays and estuaries.
High tide on the New Jersey and Delaware oceanfronts occurs between 6:30 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. Saturday, between 7 p.m. and 8 p.m. Saturday and between 7 a.m. and 8 a.m. Sunday.
Waves heights on the near shore waters are forecast to build to 15 to 20 feet over the weekend. Wave heights on Delaware Bay may build to 4 to 8 feet.
Strong winds are also forecasted. Near the coast, gusts could reach 50 to 60 mph, while gusts of 25 to 35 mph are expected further inland







_

----------


## MIke R

and we re not supposed to get a flake...this sucks...

----------


## andynap

Take ours- please. It looks like a stay at home weekend. We have enough food for a week and wine for months

----------


## MIke R

we are majorly bumming up here and hoping for maybe a wiggle west and north...Cape is going to get slammed....but stay safe...have your gen set ready

----------


## andynap

My generator is ready to go if needed. Hope not.

----------


## ccg

We are on the snow/ice line tomorrow here in the Raleigh/Durham area - this was just posted to our local news channel:
Jet Blue, Southwest cancel flights from RDU ahead of storm                         — Jet Blue and Southwest airlines plan to cancel flights into and out of Raleigh-Durham International Airport beginning late Thursday and lasting through Sunday morning, the airport said
Read more at http://www.wral.com/#P4OQTkjRKomZqW2w.99

What is not cancelled, the 105 patients scheduled in the outpatient chemotherapy treatment center for Friday.

Stay safe everyone.

C

----------


## Ross&Delaine

Yeah well we are driving to Naples tomorrow via I 75..could be a looong couple of days..

----------


## amyb

Safe travels and be super cautious.

----------


## stbartshopper

Everybody buckle down and stay off of the roads! Be safe!

----------


## GMP62

We've already got about 10" and it's only 9:45 a.m.  They're forecasting up to 20" here in Somerset County, NJ, but at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if we get 2 feet of snow or more.  Lots of good home cooking will be done this weekend, along with a fair bit of imbibing! Stay warm and safe everyone.

----------


## amyb

Ditto what GMP said!

----------


## JEK

18" and counting here in the Commonwealth.

----------


## andynap

The PADOT snowplow can't keep the road open fast enough- a white out and strong winds. The Jersey shore is getting high tides worse than Sandy with lots of flooding especially Margate which has been fighting the state who wants to put in new dunes. Maybe this will change their minds.

----------


## tim

Andy, how much snow do you have?

----------


## andynap

> Andy, how much snow do you have?



At least 18 inches so far and still coming

----------


## tim

> At least 18 inches so far and still coming



I don't think we're going to get that much here in Goochland.  It's still coming down really hard, but it's supposed to taper off this afternoon.   I had hoped to start shoveling and pushing today, but it looks like I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow.

----------


## KaraBrooks

My sister is in Northern VA and they are up to at least 24" (which, btw they CANNOT handle).  This is the current scene -

----------


## elgreaux

To everyone up north, please stay safe !

----------


## amyb

Take care friends up north. Don't over shovel--pace yourselves.

----------


## GMP62

Yes, poor VA and DC are getting hammered! The snow in Kara's picture would be up to my belly button. Hard to tell with the drifts of snow but have to have at least 18" thus far.  Have a hearty beef stew in the oven and the vodka is flowing a tad freely this afternoon - pacing ourselves, of course! Tried attaching a picture with snow here but it's not working - I'm technologically challenged :-(

----------


## GMP62

Oops...ok sideways pics attached. Sorry about that!

----------


## JEK

Before we can shovel, the snow needs to stop coming sideways at 35 MPH  :)

One good thing is that it is light and dry -- no trees down (yet).  My electrician just sent me a text disappointed that the generator hasn't had to kick in yet.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> My electrician just sent me a text disappointed that the generator hasn't had to kick in yet.



That is SO wrong!

[Edited to add:  we actually bought a generator years ago when we lived in CT in anticipation of a big storm.  Prior to buying the generator, we would lose power if a mouse or ladybug walked by the house.  After buying the generator, we did not lose power ONCE for seven years.  When we finally lost power again of course the generator did not work because it had not been used in SEVEN years!  #hatecountryliving #livinginthesamegridasfederalreservebankrocks!]

----------


## JEK

He is good guy and came over twice this week to exercise her. She exercises herself every Monday, but he seems to like me :)

After the Great Derecho of 2012 we were without power for 10 days and since we moved in 16 years ago had lost power a whopping 76 times. Since installation maybe twice for an hour.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> After the Great Derecho of 2012 we were without power for 10 days and since we moved in 16 years ago had lost power a whopping 76 times. Since installation maybe twice for an hour.



Yep!!!

----------


## tim

I thought this might brighten everyone's evening.  I took it about this time of day -

----------


## JEK

This one from FB brightened my day!

----------


## marybeth

I like both of those as compared to what's outside my window and all over Facebook.

----------

